# Suchformular für die eigene Seite



## focus (26. Mai 2002)

Hy!

Ich beschreib mal mein Problem so!

Also ich hab da bei mir ne HTM(L)-Seite, wo alles voll mit Songtexten ist und ich möchte da ein Suchformular einfügen, dass die Titel bei eingabe des Suchbegriffs findet

Also ein Suchformular, das eine Seite durchsucht (nicht im Web, sondern die gerade geöffnete, ich bin in der Forensuche nicht fündig geworden und ich hoffe, dass ich trotzdem hilfe erhalte, auch wenn es das Thema schon geben sollte

Sollte meine "Frage" nicht genau beschrieben sein, so sagt mir das bitte

geht mein Vorhaben überhaupt mit HTM(L)?


----------



## focus (26. Mai 2002)

Re....

Mein Problem hat sich behoben, auf dieser seite http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex11/findpage.htm  findet man das, was ich suche

Tschau


----------



## Quentin (27. Mai 2002)

thx, so muss das gehen wenn jemand selbst eine lösung finded, ein hinweis wie man das problem gelöst hat.

thx focus


----------

